# anti grind/starter cut relay connection verification



## bzavecz3478 (Nov 14, 2014)

am in the process of installing remote start/alarm aps 787c prestige into a 2005 chrysler town and country and need some connections verified for the anti grind/starter cut relay. howie 11 had a post over a year ago addressing this connection. the following connections were listed:
pin 85 ground when armed from alarm
pin 86 ignition 1 only
pin87a key side of starter
pin 30 starter side of cut wire and starter output from r/s 
audiovox also had a post for the caravan/town and country interface with the following connections:
pin85 (-) ign. 3/active output from r/s through a diode
pin86 starter wire from r/s
pin 87a key side of violet/brown
pin 30 bcm side of violet/brown
pin 87 180 ohm resistor to ground
questions i have are as follows: first--pin 86 - one post has "ignition 1 only" and the other post has "starter wire from r/s" im guessing these are the same wire - blue from r/s 6 pin connector (ignition 1 output +} is this connection also connected to whit/pin wire at ignition switch? second -- pin 30 "starter side of cut wire and starter output from r/s" and bcm side of violet/brown" -- does connection also connect the yellow wire from r/s 6 pin connector and does this also connect to yellow starter wire at ignition switch? third -- pin 85 "ground when armed" and "(-) ign. 3/active output r/s -- orange wire form r/s 18 pin connector -- there is also a recommendation to connect the light blue wire from r/s 18 pin connector (ground while running) is this connection necessary or can this be disregarded? last -- pin 87 180 ohm resistor to ground -- is this the correct connection for the 180 ohm resistor? i would appreciate any help or comments. thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

My question would be, why are you needing this connection? If you are running data tach then this is unneeded


----------



## bzavecz3478 (Nov 14, 2014)

sorry I forgot to mention that I am using wire to wire connection with dbal2 bypass


----------



## bzavecz3478 (Nov 14, 2014)

why am i needing this connection--first, the unit came with the relay in the box. second, the post from audiovox states this connection was necessary otherwise it would crank and not start. this led me to believe this connection was needed. so, since you asked that question, i made the connection without the relay direct to the wire harness at the ignition switch with no relay, no 180 ohm resistor, and no second ignition. hit the starter button and
nothing happened other than hearing the relay clicking from the module. after checking and rechecking connections finally realized i never did a tach learn for the unit. after running the tach learn, i pressed the start button and lo and behold it started and functioned as designed. so, i didn't need that connection. thanks for your help. hope you had a pleasant thanksgiving.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you. Enjoy.


----------

